# Nissan SE-R Spec V Problems???



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

Has anyone else had major problems with their clutch to the point where it needed to be replaced?

I was just wondering because I got a 2002 Cloud White Nissan SE-R Spec V and my clutch totally went out and now it needs to be replaced....

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

mikechu55 said:


> *Has anyone else had major problems with their clutch to the point where it needed to be replaced?
> 
> I was just wondering because I got a 2002 Cloud White Nissan SE-R Spec V and my clutch totally went out and now it needs to be replaced....
> 
> thanks *


Couple of questions (keep in mind I AM NOT FLAMING):

Is this your first manual trannie car?

Do you race a lot?

There is a slight bit of notchiness in mine, other than that nothing to write home about.

-Steven C.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

*No problems seen here....*

As a large metro dealer and service center in New Orleans, we have seen no problems of this nature in general.

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

*Wow!*

Small net huh? I bought my car from that dealership. Tellin ya Melvin is the man, really cool guy got my spec-v in like two days. See you guys tommorow I'm getting my oil changed. So who at the dealership is using the account?

-Steven C.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

We haven't had ANY problems in our service department on the Spec-V's.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

Just as Steven said, I felt that the shifting in my Spec V could be smoother, but I still love it...

My previous car was an 89 Sentra, Manual. The clutch went out at about 70 K. But I was very happy with it overall.

JT


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Wow!*



Steven C. said:


> *Small net huh? I bought my car from that dealership. Tellin ya Melvin is the man, really cool guy got my spec-v in like two days. See you guys tommorow I'm getting my oil changed. So who at the dealership is using the account?
> 
> -Steven C. *


My name is Dasher. Todd Dempster asked me to help the dealership get involved with the online community. They do have a bunch of good guys over there with lots of experience, so they wanted me to help them share it.

Stay cool - it's gettin hot down here - heat index at 106 degreees!

- Dasher


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

*let me help you out...*

Not sure if you know of these two yet...

www.Thevboard.com (all spec-V)
www.b15sentra.net (current body style sentras, all variants)
Prolly a few others
Also Do you know when and if your dealership will be able to order Nismo (nissan motorsports) items?
Heard it would be fall but you know how rumors are on the net...

Welcome to the rainy season.

-Steven C.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

You can order Nissan Motorsports parts now. I have the catalog. My parts manager said that there are some things that are not available yet in the catalog but most everything is available now.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

bah.106 aint nothin..try 120..then come talk to me..


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *bah.106 aint nothin..try 120..then come talk to me..  *


yea but its a dry heat!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

Dry heat isn't as bad... I went out in 110+ in vegas and it felt like 90-95 in new orleans. 106 here? you'd be cryin for mama! (humididty is what does it) Heat index would be in the "stay-your-ass-inside" range.

-Steven C.


----------

